# ls180 starter problem



## rustyscrew (Feb 19, 2012)

the starter on my 2001 ls180 seems to spin free soon as i turn the key on,the solinoid does not engauge until i turn key to start but doesnt crank engine.It acts like engine is stuck. it ran fine until one day shut it off didnt start again. So I took starter out and had it rebuilt the rebuilder said it was cooked like it was staying on.put it back in and soon as i turn key to on or accesory it spins freely. why would the engine be locked up is there a safety? reset botton? relay?the battery is fully charged good connections. I checked the seat belt and seat safetys. Someone please help I dont want to keep throwing parts at it than find out it needs an engine. thanks New member Wayne


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Possibility that you have some teeth missing on your ring gear. I would try turning the Ring Gear over manually if you have an inspection cover on your transmission case. If you turn it a few times with a bar and try to start it, and it starts up, you have teeth missing.


----------



## rustyscrew (Feb 19, 2012)

*starter problem*

the teeth are all there the starter motor doesnt engauge it just spins without the bendix gear coming out, soon as I turn the key to the on position without cranking it you hear the starter spinning I can get out of the seat and touch the starter it is spinning freely and hot. maybe its a relay that went bad? also I cant even turn the motor by hand it seems locked up, what I dont get is that it ran fine shut it off one day went to start it and the starter just clicked so I had the starter rebuilt and put a new battery in it. What could have locked the motor?


----------

